# Brad Delp



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I was so sad to hear that Brad Delp, the lead singer of Boston passed away yesterday.
He was only 55...

more


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

That is a Bummer! He was pretty young too!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

One of the greatest rock-n-roll songs of all time: Foreplay/Long Time.

Sad to hear it.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

GoVols said:


> One of the greatest rock-n-roll songs of all time: Foreplay/Long Time.
> 
> Sad to hear it.


A sad day for Rock & Roll indeed.......


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Boston was/is the greatest RR for just zoning out... Sad he is gone.

Sluggo


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I heard this on the news today. I was stuck by one overriding emotion.

Either I was in a fog during Boston's heyday, or my memory is fading faster than I thought.

I'm two years older than Brad Delp, and I don't know him or Boston.

Of course I'm more of a Country fan.









Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sad day of coarse
Always loved listening to Boston
RIP Brad and thankyou for the great music

Don


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

As the song states there must be one hell of a band in Rock and Roll Heaven.
R.I.P. Brad


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Boston.... One of the best! I can remember hit after hit in the mid 70's... 
rip brad... You were the man!
Thanks for the good times!

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...sad day indeed.

Just put "Third Stage" on the computers Media Player and listening to it now...

RIP Brad...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

3LEES said:


> I heard this on the news today. I was stuck by one overriding emotion.
> 
> Either I was in a fog during Boston's heyday, or my memory is fading faster than I thought.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,
Click here and see if this rings a bell: Boston - More than a feeling


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

"i looked out this morning and the sun was GONE"

R I P Brad

their third stage tour stop at the oakland arena still ranks as one of the best concerts i have ever attended.

darrel


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Well I'm takin' my time, I'm just movin' along
> You'll forget about me after I've been gone_


Not likely ... bands like Boston, Styx, Kansas, Journey, etc., defined Rock 'n Roll in the mid to late 70's. It's what makes up the majority of my music collection. My kids even listen to it.

RIP Brad. We will not forget about you.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hummm Never heard of Brad Delp or Boston for that mater







. But is is sad when someone dies so young.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I heard this on the news today. I was stuck by one overriding emotion.
> 
> Either I was in a fog during Boston's heyday, or my memory is fading faster than I thought.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,
Click here and see if this rings a bell: Boston - More than a feeling
[/quote]
Hey Dawn,
I remember that song, but not the band. I guess during the 70's I wasn't much into rock.

Dan


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

keeper18 said:


> For those of you unfamiliar with the band Boston, they had a string of best selling albums in the 70s. Furthermore, their 1976 debut album held the record of being the best selling debut album for over 20 years.
> 
> Like they said, "I looked out this morning and the sun was gone."


I went and found some of their music and I reconized every song I played and love them all, brough back good memories. Funny how you don't know the band by name but when you here the songs you reconize them before the first works are song. I mostly listen to Country and Western but love rock from the 60's, 70's and early 80's.

I feel bad for his family it is hard when you loose someone at such a young age.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

BOSTON truly had a unique sound. You could tell it was them from the first few guitar notes.

Rock n Roll has changed a lot over the years...but not necessarily for the better. I still love my 70's -80's RnR!

R.I.P. Mr. Delp...your music will live on.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Not only was Boston a top-flight RR Band, but Brad was a local New Hampshire boy - hailing from Atkinson, NH....just a few towns away. He was a regular _VOLUNTEER_ guest at our local Radio Station's live Holiday Show and became well known in this area as being a humble gentleman with a great sense of humor.

I've got _more than a feeling _ that the Great R&R Band has just gained another soul.

RIP Mr. Delp!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes it is a sad day in rock. I live 2 miles from the amusement park where they were "noticed". Of coarse the park is long gone. I loved Boston.

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I have always loved Boston. When I was sixteen and got my first car, I wore out my Boston music cassette. Their music is timeless, I still listen to them to this day...Now that he is gone, I feel a bit of emptyness.

May you rest in peace...

A quote from Boston's homepage...

The nicest, kindest, most caring, down to earth rock star the world has ever known.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

3LEES said:


> I heard this on the news today. I was stuck by one overriding emotion.
> 
> Either I was in a fog during Boston's heyday, or my memory is fading faster than I thought.
> 
> ...


 That bolded statement is the biggest problem right there.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, what a bummer. I can remember spining that first album entitled "Boston" in 1976 and almost coming to tears with joy and excitement. They were so UN-like anyone else at the time.

This may pretty much spell the end for Boston as Brad's voice was so unique that not many can follow in his footsteps.

RIP


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Its more than a feeeeeeeeeeling!

RIP bro


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

There is just "more than a feeling" I've got now, I've got to "cool the engines" or I'm going to be "smoken" Great band to see live in concert. Saw them in Denver back in 89/90? for the Third stage tour. What an experience.

RIP


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> There is just "more than a feeling" I've got now, I've got to "cool the engines" or I'm going to be "smoken" Great band to see live in concert. Saw them in Denver back in 89/90? for the Third stage tour. What an experience.
> 
> RIP


If the latest news just doesn't make this so sad..... Brad Delp committed suiside......









http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070314/ap_en_mu/delp_death


----------

